# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL N17U adsl/vdsl

## babis3g

Συγνωμη για τυχον λαθη ελειπα χρονια εξωτερικο

Επεσε στα χερια μου το καινουριο μοντελο που ερχεται συντομα απο την *ASUS* το *DSL N17U*

... και μιας εχουν βγει επισημα πληροφοριες απο την ιδια εταιρια και χαρακτηριστικα επι αυτου και στην υποτιθεμενη Ελληνικη ιστοσελιδα
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DSLN17U/
(φανταζομαι θα ερθει και στην Ελληνικη αγορα)

... σκεφτηκα να κανω πρωτος review  :Smile: 

Ειναι adsl/vdsl/wifi 2.4/2 usb-2.0/ 3G/4G / 4 Lan 10/100/1000 & χωριστη θυρα wan για να βαλουμε οποιο μοντεμ θελουμε και γινεται σκετο καθαρο ραουτερ ... επισης ειναι MULTI ANNEX που σημαινει οσοι εχουν γραμμη annex B η A και αλλαξουν τις γραμμες τους, με αυτο δεν θα εχουν κανενα προβλημα γιατι δεν θα χρειαστει να ψαχνετε το καταλληλο μοντεμ

Το DSL N17U (οσοι ξερουν πλεον τα Ασος) εχει σχεδον ολο-ιδια μενου με τα υπολοιπα asus-wrt λειτουργικο συστημα

Απο θεμα γραμμης να αναμενεται περιπου ιδιες επιδοσεις σαν το πλεον γνωστο dsl 68u (υπαρχει μεγαλο θεμα στο φορoυμ επι αυτου) και φοραει το ιδιο τσιπακι (MediaTek) ΜΤ7510 και επισης οσοι δεν ξερουν τα ασος ... πανω κατω περιπου ιδιες επιδοσεις με τα ZTE των παροχων αλλα ειναι σεταρισμενο πιο καλυτερα

Υπαρχει το κλασσικο spectrum για να φαινεται η ποιοτητα γραμμης, αναλυτικα στοιχεια γραμμης και η ασος εχει αφησει ακριβως τις ιδιες πλουσιες ρυθμισεις στο dsl settings οπως στο dsl 68u που πειραζεται και snr γραμμης

Το xdsl τσιπακι εμφανιζεται σαν trendchip TCCN και για οσους θελουν να μπουν μεσω τελνετ μπορουνε να χρησιμοποιησουν τις κλασσικες εντολες που η trend χρησημοποιει για χρονια (με μικρες παραλλαγες, αλλα σε αυτο το μοντελο λιγο περιορισμενες - φωτο πιο κατω) επισης μερικες απο τις εντολες εμφανιζονται στο system log

Αν δεν θελετε να μεινετε login στο μενου, το router stats (εφοσον παιδευτειτε να το σεταρετε) θα σας δειξει το σνρ, τυχον αποσυνδεση, λαθη, ταχυτητα

Αν για καποιον δεν τον πειραζει το wifi που ειναι μονο 2,4 G (παρακατω μια μικρη αναφορα) ... αυτο ειναι οτι πρεπει γιατι εχει ακριβως τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις σαν το dsl68u (απο θεμα γραμμης)

Δυστυχως δεν ξερω τιμη αλλα το υπολογιζω φτηνοτερο (αφου εχει μονο 2,4G) απο το dsl n66u που εχει 2,4 & 5

To wifi παιζει με Ralink αν θυμαμαι καλα ... και ειναι απλο (φωτο πιο κατω) και εχει 2 PCB printing antennas ενσωματωμενες πανω στην ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα
Iσως αργοτερα (οπως σχεδον παντα) να προστεθει κατι παραπανω απο θεμα ρυθμισεων στο μενου και στο wifi αλλα και απο αλλες ρυθμισεις (πχ η ασος θα βαλει κοφτη ταχυτητας στο guest wifi)

Για τις εσωτερικες του κεραιες (αν και δεν ειμαι λατρης των εσωτερικων κεραιων) ειμαι εντυπωσιασμενος
εχει ιδια αποδοση στα 2.4 με τα ραουτερ της Ασος σε αυτο το στυλ (αλλα δεν εχει AC)
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/RTAC56S/

Μετραω στις δοκιμες παντα με ενα νοκια 701 (παλιο αλλα δεν εχει ευαισθητο δεκτη και ειναι ιδανικο κατα εμε) 52% μεσα σε ενα δωματιο απο τσιμεντολιθους στα 10 μετρα μακρυα
ετσι για μια ιδεα το ζυχελ 1312 που εχει επισης εσωτερικες κεραιες φερνει 42% στην καλυτερη του και εχει πολλα dead spots
το dsl68u φερνει 82-87% στην καλυτερη ... φυσικα με σημα παντου
το N17 παροτι δεν μπορουμε να γυρισουμε τις κεραιες δεξια/αριστερα φερνει πανου σημα (στο ιδιο δωματιο) με την καλυτερη του στα 62% ΑΛΛΑ γυρνωντας το κινητο καθετα οριζοντια ακομα εχει σημα και καλη καλυψη
Φυσικα λαπτοπ εχει καλυτερες επιδοσεις

Τα 2 usb, ειναι 2.0 αλλα δεν τα δοκιμασα και παρα πολλοι προτιμουν τα ασος γιατι εχουν απεριοριστες δυνατοτητες στα file share & media servers και τα γνωστα Aicloud καθως και το δωρεαν πλεον service με ddns απο την ασος εφοσον εχουμε το προιν τους

Προφανως να αναμενετε λιγα bugs σαν καινουριο και πρωτο λογοσμικο ... ως παραδειγμα εδω οταν ειμασταν περιπου 300 ατομα και δοκιμαζαμε το καινουριο μοντεμ της virgin media βρηκαμε καμια 30ρια και μολις βγηκε για ολους ... οι απλοι χρηστες βρηκαν αλλα 10 γιατι κανενας απο εμας δεν ειχαμε δοκιμασει ας πουμε το parental control (ποιος θα ασχοληθει με το parental  :Razz:  )

Σας παραθετω μερικες φωτο για να δειτε με την ησυχια σας

(ps) δεν επρεπε να το πω ... αλλα επειδη περναμε λιγο κριση θα βγει αλλο ενα, αλλα χωρις usb & σε παμφτηνη τιμη (απο τις πληροφοριες που εχω) ... δεν ξερω ποτε .. και δεν λεω info γιατι κανονικα δεν επρεπε ... απλα επειδη μερικοι λογο κρισης μπορει να το σκεφτοναι ... αν μπορουν να περιμενουν λιγο

----------


## deniSun

Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα interface που τρέχουν τα asus.
Το διπλανό με τις κεραίες τι το κάνεις;
Τιμή;

----------


## babis3g

ναι ειναι ωραια αλλα εχουν το μειονεκτημα οτι μετα απο αλλαγη ρυθμισεων αργουν, σε καποιες ρυθμισεις που χρειαζεται reboot για να κανουν εφαρμογη, μπορει να παρει και 2 λεπτα (ετσι ειναι το λειτουργικο τους) ... το λεω επειδη αναφερες το interface ... αλλα οκ ενας απλος χρηστης δεν θα αλλαξει καθε μερα ρυθμισεις μεσα ατα μενου

Το αλλο με τις κεραιες ειναι το dsl 68u με ενσωματωμενο μοντεμ και υπαρχουν αρκετες πληροφοριες εδω, γιατι ηδη το εχουν αρκετοι
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...Asus-dsl-ac68u
το δοκιμαζω και αυτο (τα εβαλα φωτο μαζι για συγκριση μεγεθους επειδη και τα 2 ειναι adsl/vdsl) ... η τιμη ειναι γυρω στα 190-200 απο Ελλαδα αλλα καποιες φορες μπορει να βρεθει σε προσφορες

Επειδη σε ξερω οτι θελεις σιγουρα πραγματα απο θεμα γραμμης με οτε, κοιτα τα σκετα router της Ασος Ιδιο interface/ιδια μενου ... που μπορουν να παρουν λογισμικα απο openwrt, dd-wrt, merlin, meraki κλπ
Λογω του δυνατου wifi και των media/file shares, τα εχουν παρα πολλοι και οι προγραμματιστες τριτων λογισμικων τα υποστηριζουν με πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο οτι του εργοστασιακου γιατι απλα ολοι αυτοι οι προγραμματιστες και οι ιδιοι τα δουλευουν
Αν δεις reviews στα αμαζον (για τα ραουτερς - οχι τοσο τα μοντεμ τους) θα δεις 4-5 αστερια απο χιλιαδες χρηστες και οχι δεκαδες η εκατονταδες

Τα μοντεμ τους δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα τριτου λογισμικου

----------


## deniSun

Για το interface εννοούσα μόνο την εμφάνιση και όχι τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις.
Όλα πάνω-κάτω έχουν τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.
Μου άρεσε όμως ότι δίνει και γραφήματα όπως και τα fritz.
Τώρα για το χρηματικό...
Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλο το κόστος γι αυτά που δίνει.
Πλέον έχω κατασταλάξει ότι η ιδανική λύση από κάθε άποψη πχ χρήματα/δυνατότητες είναι modem + router.
Ιδικά με το Mikrotik που έχω, είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος.
Οι δυνατότητες που μου δίνει δεν υπάρχουν σε κανένα μοντέλο modem/router.
Και από θέμα ευκολίας;
Ε... θέλει λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά όποιος ασχοληθεί τώρα του έχω έτοιμους οδηγούς και δεν θα παιδευτεί σε τίποτε.

----------


## babis3g

*UPDATE*

Μας εχουν βαλει και στο wikidevi (κατω χαμηλα εχει και το φορουμ adslgr.com)  :Smile: 
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_DSL-N17U
το τσιπακι ομως το βλεπω λαθος ... απο τα logs που εχω φερεται σαν Ralink MT751020 SOC, MT7510, TC3162, MT7603, αυτα παιζουν
CPU frequency 750.00 MHz

- Επισης να πω οτι το wifi ειναι _beamforming_ τεχνολογιας και το σημα ειναι ενισχυμενο με την κλασσικη πατεντα της Asus _AiRadar_ (και δοκιμασμενη σχεδον σε ολα τα μοντελα τους με μεγαλη επιτυχια)

- Δεν αναφερα οτι η μνημη ειναι 128ΜΒ DDR3

Πηρα καινουριο λογισμικο και εχει προστεθει η καινουρια ρυθμιση ESNP οποτε επαληθευεται οτι απο θεμα γραμμης (dsl driver) το N17 εχει ακριβως ιδιες ρυθμισεις σαν το dsl 68u
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...postcount=1676
Στην γραμμη μου ενεργει ακριβως το ιδιο σαν το dsl68u ... οποτε οσοι το προτιμησετε για να παιξετε με την γραμμη, ειναι ενα φτηνο εναλλακτικο (δειτε πιο κατω σε τι επιπεδα πιστευω θα παιχτει η τιμη του)



Οσο για το θεμα τιμης απο τα πρωτα μαγαζια στον Ευρωπαικο χωρο βλεπω οτι ειναι κατω απο 100αρα (90 ευρω)
Πολυ καλη τιμη για compact unit adsl/vdsl ολα σε ενα
Ελπιζω οταν ερθει και εδω (στα δικα μας μαγαζια) η τιμη να ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα

Απο Φιλανδικο (το πρωτο που εχει τιμη)
http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...2-VDSL-modeemi

----------


## babis3g

Για τις αλλαγες στο wikidevi, ευχαριστω, εγω τις αλλαξα

============================
The infos at wiki devi was totally false
I have added the correct info as given by Asus
Many Thanks & also for adding adslgr in there

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_DSL-N17U





> CPU is MediaTek(Econet) MT7511 (750 MHz)
> 128MB NAND flash.
> 128MB DDR3 RAM.
> No second CPU
> WiFi 2.4GHz chipset, MediaTek MT7592
>  Switch is MediaTek MT7530 Giga switch.

----------


## babis3g

Καινουριο DashBoard (εχει και το τσιπακι του dslam)



Επισης βλεπω ξεφτελιστικη τιμη για adsl / vdsl  :ROFL: 

Αν κρατηθει αυτη η τιμη οταν κυκλοφορησει (και δεν παιξουν κομπινα με το marketing), μιλαμε ο πιο φτηνος συναγωνιστης (κατω απο 100αρα σε adsl / vdsl) tp link 9980 τυφλα να εχει ... γιατι το Ν17 εχει και snr tweak μεσα στο μενου
Μακαρι και τα δικα μας μαγαζια οταν με το καλο ερθει Ελλαδα να μην γινουν φαρμακειο

----------


## babis3g

Μιας και ανοιξα το θεμα κανω και μια τελευταια ανανεωση ως προς τις πληροφοριες

Προς τιμην του το *eshop* το εχει φερει πρωτο απο οσο ξερω
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-n17u-w...r-p-PER.617472

Αλλα δυστυχως κατα εμενα η τιμη ειναι στα υψη ... οχι που δεν ειναι καλο αλλα οπως εβαλα στο πιο πανω λινκ σε αλλα ευρωπαικα μαγαζια μπορει να βρεθει με πολυ λιγοτερα
Δεν συνηστω οσοι το θελουν, να το παρουν απο εξω γιατι προφανως δεν ταχυδρομουν ολοι σε Ελλαδα και επισης αν τυχη κατι (που δεν νομιζω)  θα πρεπει να επισταφει στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι οποτε παραπανω επιβαρυνση στα ταχυδρομια

Αλλα αν καποιος καταφερει κατι αν ενημερωσει

Ισως να το βαλουν κατα καιρο στο crazy sundays η προφανως ακομα να μην εχει βγει τελικη τιμη και να δωσουν εκπτωση 5-30% οπως κανουν καποιες φορες με μερικα αλλα
η
να εμφανιστει συντομα και σε αλλα μαγαζια με καλυτερη τιμη

----------


## EnDLess

Φαίνεται πολύ καλό το asus. Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει vpn server και ddns, βλέπω τα έχει και τα δύο ειδικά το ddns τζάμπα. ΟΚ δεν είναι μεγάλο το κόστος 20€ περίπου το χρόνο αλλά γιατί όχι??? Έχεις κάνει κάτι από αυτά??

το snr tweak είναι στα υπέρ του και μιας και πάω σε hol βλέπω να αντικαταστώ το παλιό wag200g. Επίσης a/vdsl και ipv4/v6 στα +++ επίσης. 

Με το usb τι έχεις κάνει?? smb υποστηρίζει?? dlna μάλλον όχι αλλά τι media server είναι αυτός που λέει?? έχεις κάνει πχ. streaming στην tv από στικάκι???

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

δεν μιλησα πιο πριν γιατι ηταν σαν γιαννης πινει γιαννης κερναει, μονος μου

1- Το θεωρω υπερτιμημενο εδω Ελλαδα, στο εξωτερικο μπορει να βρεθει απο 70-90 ευρω

2-Μεχρι τωρα λογω που περναγα beta και για αλλες δοκιμες συνεχεια του εκανα reboot καθε λιγες ωρες με 1 μερα (λογω περιστασεως)
Τελικα τωρα που το αφηνω παραπανω, βλεπω οτι μου κανει αποσυνδεση με οτε μετα απο οτιδηποτε 30-40 ωρες
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι φταιει το μοντεμ ακομα γιατι εγω ειχα θεμα περσι και μου αλλαξαν την πορτα & ζευγη καλωδιων και απο τοτε μια και τοσο γινεται αποσυνδεση με adsl fastpath που ειμαι και ΟΤΕ ... αλλα το περιεργο ειναι γιατι με Ν17 γιατι στις συγκεκριμενες ωρες, οποτε ειναι υποψιας

To ψαχνουμε και πιστευω δευτερα θα μουν πουν τι φταιει 

Παντως με VDSL δεν εχω δει παραπονα σε τετοιο θεμα

Εγω απλος το λεω/αναφερω γιατι ναι μεν το ειχω και το δοκιμαζα , αλλα δεν παιρνω ποσοστα και θα χασω την επιστοσυνη σας

2- ddns η ασος εχει το δικο της server δωρεαν, καθως εχει και το no-ip
οχι δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει, αν και τοσο καιρο που εχω το ασος επρεπε να εχω κανει ενα account
αλλα βλεπω αυτα


3- usb/parental contol/ tv/ iptv δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει, ας βρουνε και κανα αλλο δοκιμαστη  :Razz: 
Αλλα η ασος ειναι γνωστη για τα usb share

Τωρα στο ερωτημα σου για smb / dlna / usb tv streaming θα τα ρωτησω και θα εχω απαντηση απο δευτερα

Αυτο με το usb tv streamινγ μπορω να δοκιμασω αν καποιος μου πει η βαλει link η χρειαζεται καποιο ειδικο account?

Παντως με hol & adsl θα πηγαινει καλα (δες και εδω καποιος αλλος που εχει το N10 ) 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...84%CE%B5%CE%BC

4-Δεν το λεω να σε αποθησω ... αλλα να το ξερεις στο μελλον
Αν βαλεις vdsl με hol κοιτα αν παιρνει vdsl απο καμπινες οτε (broadcom) γιατι το n17 εχει mediatek/trendchip
ΑΝ εισαι κοντα δεν θα εχεις θεμα ... αλλα αν σε πειραζει για την συμβατοτητας γραμμης
αλλα και παλι εχει το σνρ και αλλες ρυθμισεις και μπορει να ερθει στα ισσια του αν κατι σε χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας και με vdsl

----------


## EnDLess

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Για το streaming δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο account. Βάζεις ένα στικακι, ενεργοποιείς το media server και κάνεις search από την tv σου.

 Για vdsl λίγο δύσκολο καθώς είμαι μακρυά από ΑΚ αλλά επειδή είμαι ενοικιαστής μπορεί κάποια στιγμή...στο μέλλον.

Αν σου είναι εύκολο να κάνεις και ένα screen shot στο vpn να δούμε τι λέει...  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

Για το streaming φανταζομαι εννοεις roku/chrome? η τηλεοραση πρεπει να εχει tuner ειδικο?
Με πιανεις αδιαβαστο
Καποια στιγμη θα τα ψαξω γιατι εδω που ειμαι τηλεοραση δεν ερχεται ... 1 ωρα χωρις σημα και 10 λεπτα μπορει να δω κατι, οποτε ειναι ξεγραμμενη πριν καιρο, νεα απο κανα μπλογκ η σπανια αν δω καμια ταινια απο YouTube

Πιστευω θα παει καλα με hol σε adsl (οχι ολα τα dsl asus) 

Για VPN Μπορεις να δεις και εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN17U/specifications/



> VPN Support
> IPSec Pass-Through
> PPTP Pass-Through
> L2TP Pass-Through
> PPTP server


Δεν εχει δοκιμαστει απο εμενα αλλα AN τυχη bug αμεσως θα το κοιταξουν ... εγω οτι εχω αναφερει, σχεδον αμεσως μου στελνουν βετα

εδω θα βρεις μερικες απαντησεις
http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledg...USWRT%20VPN%20

 ... φωτο εδω

απο vpn/vnp advanced



VPN client & αν πατηθει το add profile



Αν και εχω 4αρι προφιλ με οτε, τα δινει ολα, (σκεφτομαι να ξανα αναβαθμησω στο μεχρι 24 (13 στην γραμμη μου)
παντως στο dslam μου εχει λιγοτερο overhead (ξερω ειναι μικρη διαφορα 3.40 mbps στο download με τα αλλα και 0.86/0.89 στο UP) αλλα σε εμενα τιγκαρει την γραμμη με οτε
σνρ αλλαγη φυσικα δεν δουλευει με το κλειδωμενο προφιλ μου

Με λιγα λογια ειναι σαν τα ZTE (σε θεμα γραμμης) που δινει ο οτε οσοι τα ξερουν), αλλα η ασος εχει βαλει προσθετες dsl ρυθμισεις μεσα στο μενου






> DSL Driver Version	FwVer:5.5.1.129_A_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.2
> DSL Link Status	
> up
> DSL Uptime	1 days 4 hours 8 minutes 4 seconds
> DSL Modulation	
> ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
> ANNEX Mode	
> ANNEX A
> SNR Down	
> ...

----------


## EnDLess

Ωραία. Από vpn αυτό ήθελα. Το εργαλείο φαίνεται super. Αν το βρούμε πουθενά σε καμιά προσφορά...θα το χτυπήσω.

----------


## babis3g

ναι κριμα που το εχουν τοσο εδω.δεν αξιζει.. οχι που ειναι ελλατωματικο (ασχετο αν βρεθουν καποια bug στην αρχη επειδη ειναι καινουριο) αλλα το πολυ 90αρα εξωτερικο

----------


## babis3g

Λοιπον πηρα απαντηση (οχι απο το tech support)

το smb μαλλον εννοεις samba?? αν ναι κατι βλεπω


στο ερωτημα για usb tv & DLNA δεινχει οτι μπορει

η απαντηση ειναι αυτη




> Hi Babis,
> 
> What do you mean by smb? Samba support?
> 
> Also USB TV Streaming via DLNA? If so, indeed supported. Simply plugin USB disk, install Download Master, download any content that user desire to the USB disk(via Download Master) and enable firmware built-in Media Server then on Smart TV(that support built-in media player or other client devices) could stream movie/ music directly, no need to use computer at all. No hassle. Thanks.
> 
> Best regards,
> Paul Lee



Προσθετω και 2 θετικα και ενα αρνητικο

Το 1 θετικο ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στο μοντεμ (qos, wifi, nat acceleration κλπ)δεν κανει επανακινηση ολο το μοντεμ σαν μερικα αλλα
μονο στο dsl αν αλλαχτει πχ dns θα αλλαξει φυσικα ip αλλα δεν ριχνει την συνδεση (σε [περιπτωση που εχουμε καλα στατιστικα η εχει πιασει καλη γραμμη)

Το αλλο θετικο
Δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις και μπορει στο dsl να προστεθει option να ρυθμιζουμε τα pppd echo request (δεν ειναι σιγουρο - αλλα πειραματα δειχνουν θετικο αποτελεσμα)

Το αρνητικο
Δεν εχω καταφερει να δουλεψει to ipv6

H τιμη του ομως εδω Ελλαδα φαρμακι

----------


## babis3g

πειραγμενο σνρ? η με αυτο του παροχου? γιατι τα calculators με 17 ατενουετορ βγαζουν 30 mbps

----------


## IronBill

του παροχου... VDSL2 50Mps απο αστικο κεντρο ...στα 800μ.

----------


## cca

> του παροχου... VDSL2 50Mps απο αστικο κεντρο ...στα 800μ.


Σε παρόμοια απόσταση είμαι, μου δίνεις ελπίδες!

----------


## IronBill

εαν πειραξω snr απο το 8 ....στο 5...πιανω 43..με 44 MBps....  :Razz: 

ιδου πριν βαλω την 1.1.0.3....

----------


## melodystyle2003

Μόλις είδα πως ενεργοποιήθηκε η vdsl στη περιοχή, πριν μια βδομάδα που είχα κοιτάξει δεν υπήρχε.
Μίλησα μαζί τους και το vdsl50 το έχουν online προσφορά με 3 μήνες δωρεάν και 44.9€ με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 30' κινητά, 18μηνη δέσμευση κτλπ.
Λίγο με τις πράξεις που έπαιξα το πακέτο που έχω με 24μηνη βγαίνει 900€ το 18μηνο ενώ με τη προσφορά θα δώσω ~1000€ (μαζί με ote satellite cinema pack). Από 24/1 θα πάω 50/5, ενώ τα 360' κινητά θα γίνουν 30' (που πρακτικά πήγαιναν άχρηστα το τελευταίο 6 μηνο).
Από γραμμή θα εκμεταλλευτώ στο έπακρο τη ταχύτητα, τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω. Τη γνώμη σας θα ήθελα;

----------


## babis3g

Μιας και ρωτησες, μερικα σημεια, τωρα αν το βαλεις η οχι δεν λεω (στον αλλο φιλο ειπα βαλε το γιατι το σκεφτονταν καιρο  :Smile:  )
αν καιγεσαι για το upload οκ ... εν τω μεταξυ τσεκαρε γιατι αν εχεις ηδη συμβολαιο μπορει να υπαρχει κρυμμενη χρεωση το μηνα?(καπου το ειχα διαβαζει εδω μεσα νομιζω με οτε)
ηδη με το vdsl μοντεμ που εχεις, εκμεταλλευεται την γραμμη πολυ καλα με καθαρη 24αρα, αν κανεις χρηση ιντερνετ μονος σου σε υπερκαλυπτει ... απλα σκεψου το καλα

----------


## melodystyle2003

Το σκεπτικό είναι πως σχεδόν με ίδια χρέωση θα έχω καλύτερη υπηρεσία. Με καλύπτει όπως είναι το Internet αλλά η επιπλέον χρέωση ανά μήνα με τη προσφορά είναι ελάχιστη ~5€ για x2 DL & x5 UP από την υπάρχουσα.
Θα ρωτήσω σχετικά με κρυφές χρεώσεις κτλπ διότι αυτό θα ήταν τραγικό αν υπάρξει.

----------


## jmakro

παντως απο τα στατιστικα τις γραμμης σου θα εισαι φουλ σε ολα οπως και για vectoring  στο μελλον!100/10 κτλ

----------


## melodystyle2003

Ε για όσο μείνω εδώ θα τα εκμεταλλευτώ σύντεκνε.
Έκανα την αλλαγή σε 50/5 η οποία με τη προσφορά κοστίζει λιγότερο από 30/2,5 σε βάθος χρόνου 18 μήνες και +9€ το μήνα σε σύγκριση με adsl2+ 24/1 (σε μένα +5€ διότι μείωσα τις ώρες που είχα στα κινητά).
Όταν έρθει θα δούμε πως θα παίζει (χωρίς voip προς τo παρόν).

----------


## babis3g

ελα καλοριζικη η συνδεση  :Smile: 
εδω εγω δεν βλεπω vdsl στο χουριο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## melodystyle2003

Να σαι καλά. Θα βάλουν παντού αλλά το πότε είναι το θέμα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τη βοήθειά σας παρακαλώ. Ο ΟΤΕ με πέρασε σε 50\5mbps ήδη  αλλά δε παίρνω IP.
Έκανα και reset,μίλησα με τεχνικό και μου είπε πως φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις και επειδή δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ το router δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει περαιτέρω. Οι έχοντες το router με vdsl OTE μπορείτε να γράψετε τι ρυθμίσεις κάνατε και παίζει; Συγχρονίζω κανονικά αλλά δε παίρνω ip ούτε με otenet@otenet.gr στοιχεία.

----------


## sdikr

> Να σαι καλά. Θα βάλουν παντού αλλά το πότε είναι το θέμα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τη βοήθειά σας παρακαλώ. Ο ΟΤΕ με πέρασε σε 50\5mbps ήδη  αλλά δε παίρνω IP.
> Έκανα και reset,μίλησα με τεχνικό και μου είπε πως φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις και επειδή δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ το router δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει περαιτέρω. Οι έχοντες το router με vdsl OTE μπορείτε να γράψετε τι ρυθμίσεις κάνατε και παίζει; Συγχρονίζω κανονικά αλλά δε παίρνω ip ούτε με otenet@otenet.gr στοιχεία.


Αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το vlan tag
Στο wan,  κάνε enable,  το vdsl wan (ptm),  802.1,  Και στο vlan δώσε το 835

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το vlan tag
> Στο wan,  κάνε enable,  το vdsl wan (ptm),  802.1,  Και στο vlan δώσε το 835


Πριν ήμουν και πάλι με vdsl2 συνδεδεμένος αλλά με adsl2 εμπορικό πακέτο. Οπότε μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δε μπορώ τώρα να πάρω ip.
Διπλοέλγξα τις ρθυμίσεις και ναι είναι όπως αναγράφεις, vdsl2 internet enabled, 835 vlan id.
Συγχρονίζω αμέσως, δε παίρνω καθόλου ip.

----------


## jmakro

πας wan----->wan type  dsl vdsl wan(ptm)  pppoe--->     vlan id 835  mtu1492

παρε 13888 και ρωτα αν ολοκληρωθηκε η μεταφορα.
Αυτο με την ip το επαθα το πρωι εγω και ειχα κανει λαθος το pass

εκανα reset απο το κουμπι πισω απο το modem και εστρωσε!!!

το 835 χωρις κενο

εβαζα και εγω οτενετ user pass  και δεν επαιρνε ip  οποτε ρεσετ

----------


## melodystyle2003

Έτσι είναι, αν βλέπετε κάτι λάθος πείτε μου.

----------


## babis3g

> Έτσι είναι, αν βλέπετε κάτι λάθος πείτε μου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160841Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160842


δειχνει Data Rate Down 49999 & Up 4997
ηδη εισαι με καθαρο vdsl 50/5
κοιτα και τους τονους στο spectrum πρεπει να ειναι 4000

----------


## jmakro

> Έτσι είναι, αν βλέπετε κάτι λάθος πείτε μου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160841Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160842


κανε και αναβαθμιση το firmware και reset μετα






βασικα χωρις να δινει ip πως θα κανεις update. .μονο απο κινητο με tethering σε λαπτοπ

----------


## babis3g

αα τωρα ειδα δεν παιρνεις ιπ
Μηπως σου δωσανε καινουριο pass?
ασε το μονο σε ipv4 και στο ονομα service name ασε το κενο
στο dsl settings βαλε ανεξ Β

----------


## melodystyle2003

Όχι δε μου είπαν κάτι για καινούργιο pass.
Κατεβάζω το 1.1.0.3 fw για να κάνω update και reset μήπως και φτιάξει.
Το γαμώτο είναι ότι έπαιζα πριν με vdsl μόνο το εμπορικό προφίλ άλλαξαν, τι να πω.
 Τεχνικός που με πήρε τηλέφωνο είπε πως είχαν κολλήσει τα στοιχεία στο adsl profil, τα άλλαξε και τώρα θα έπρεπε να παίζει, οπότε φταίει κάτι από τον εξοπλισμό μου (router). Κάποιο άλλο vdsl router να δοκιμάσω δεν έχω εδώ, οπότε αν δε φτιάξει από Δευτέρα θα πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ να παραλάβω εξοπλισμό, αν μου δώσουν διότι στην επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα ζητώντας την αναβάθμιση του πακέτου μου είπαν πως 16/09 θα έρθει με κουριερ το router.

----------


## jmakro

> Όχι δε μου είπαν κάτι για καινούργιο pass.
> Κατεβάζω το 1.1.0.3 fw για να κάνω update και reset μήπως και φτιάξει.
> Το γαμώτο είναι ότι έπαιζα πριν με vdsl μόνο το εμπορικό προφίλ άλλαξαν, τι να πω.
>  Τεχνικός που με πήρε τηλέφωνο είπε πως είχαν κολλήσει τα στοιχεία στο adsl profil, τα άλλαξε και τώρα θα έπρεπε να παίζει, οπότε φταίει κάτι από τον εξοπλισμό μου (router). Κάποιο άλλο vdsl router να δοκιμάσω δεν έχω εδώ, οπότε αν δε φτιάξει από Δευτέρα θα πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ να παραλάβω εξοπλισμό, αν μου δώσουν διότι στην επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα ζητώντας την αναβάθμιση του πακέτου μου είπαν πως 16/09 θα έρθει με κουριερ το router.



κανε αναβαθμιση και ρεσετ και θα στρωσουν ολα
αν δε θυμασε user pass της γραμμης  παρε οτε να σου στειλουν τα ιδια με sms

ολα αυτα τα επαθα εγω το πρωι!!!!

----------


## melodystyle2003

> κανε αναβαθμιση και ρεσετ και θα στρωσουν ολα
> αν δε θυμασε user pass της γραμμης  παρε οτε να σου στειλουν τα ιδια με sms
> 
> ολα αυτα τα επαθα εγω το πρωι!!!!


χαχαχ μακάρι να έχουν το ίδιο αίσιο τέλος οι περιπτώσεις μας!

----------


## jmakro

στην δικη μου περιπτωση δεν επερνα ip  πηρα οτε εβαλα otenet@otenet.gr pass otenet τιποτα λεω παει το asus dsl-ac68u. Βαζω του οτε το speedport παιζει κανονικα.Λεω δε μου στελνετε τους κωδικους μηπως κανω κατι λαθος? βαζω το asus κωδικους τιποτα κανω reset  απο το κουμπακι επαιξε!

----------


## melodystyle2003

Μπα αρνείται πεισματικά να πάρει ip.

----------


## jmakro

> Μπα αρνείται πεισματικά να πάρει ip.


τσεκαρε καλα τους κωδικούς

βαλε και ενα screen  τα dsl settings

----------


## melodystyle2003

Interface nas8_0 has MTU of 1492 -- should be at least 1500
this may cause serious connection problems.
WAN connection: Fail to connect with some issues

1.1.0.3 fw. Μήπως φταίει το FW;

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν από τη πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.
Αίτηση, αναβάθμιση και επίλυση προβλήματος όλα έγιναν ημέρα Σάββατο μέσα σε 5ώρες συνολικά. Εύγε ΟΤΕ!
Τα pings ανέβηκαν ~10ms.
Ένα ευχαριστώ σε όσους πρόσφεραν την εμπειρία και τη βοήθειά τους στο πρόβλημά μου.

----------


## africa_twin

> Κατεβάζω το 1.1.0.3 fw για να κάνω update και reset μήπως και φτιάξει.


Άσχετο αλλά που βρίσκεις το 1.1.0.3 firmware;

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Άσχετο αλλά που βρίσκεις το 1.1.0.3 firmware;


Από εδώ.

----------


## africa_twin

> Από εδώ.


Thanks! ξέρεις αν είναι επίσημο ή beta;

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Thanks! ξέρεις αν είναι επίσημο ή beta;


Beta είναι, αυτό τρέχω εδώ και λίγη ώρα.

----------


## africa_twin

:Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## jmakro

ολα καλα λοιπον! Μηπως σου ειπαν τι ειχε γινει ετσι να γνωριζουμε?

----------


## melodystyle2003

Ρύθμιση πεδίων της διευθυνσιοδότησης και μάλλον από ότι κατάλαβα έκανε conflict με προηγούμενες ρυθμίσεις. Πάντως ασχολήθηκαν πολύ για την επίλυσή του, σχεδόν 1 ώρα μιλάγαμε στο κινητό .

----------


## babis3g

τωρα μπηκα, ωραια καλοριζικα  :One thumb up:  και το μοντεμ και η καινουρια συνδεση

----------


## gacp

Πάνω απο 2 ώρες online με την 1.1.0.3 και το snr σταθερό στο 6.0.
Οπότε μάλον φτιάχθηκε πλέον το θέμα με τα broadcom dslam. (το snr έπεφτε σταδιακά)
Το debugging συνεχίζεται πάντως μιάς και ο συχρονισμός παραμένει χαμηλός

----------


## babis3g

και σε εμενα σταθερο στο 9 του οτε μετα απο ωρες
ομως για καποιο λογο (πιστευω κατι με τους αγλορυθμους στο bit swap) για 2-3 ωρες ανεβασε λαθη σαν τρελλο ενω ηταν καλος καιρος (δεν ειχε επιπτωση στην γραμμη εκανα steaming απροβληματιστα εκεινη την ωρα)

Τωρα για τον λιγο πιο χαμηλο συνχρονισμο, μπορει αν σεταριστει πιο ψηλα να χασει σταθεροτητα σε μακρυνες γραμμες αλλα για να δουμε τι θα κανουν, βλεπω προοδο με την σταθεροτητα σνρ στα broadcom dslam (επλιζω να μην επιρεασει τους αλλους κατασκευαστες)

----------


## cca

Αυτά είναι και τα δικά μου στατιστικά με το fw 1.1.0.3:

----------


## melodystyle2003

Ανεβάστε παρακαλώ τα αποτελέσματα που παίρνετε οι έχοντες ΟΤΕ vdsl από τα εξής sites (για αποφυγή ασυμβατότητας ανοίξτε τις σελίδες με iexplore):
http://hyperiontest.gr/
https://www.unitymedia.de/privatkund...st-unitymedia/
http://speedtest-1.unitymedia.de/
http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
http://www.zdnet.com/broadband-speedtest/
http://testmy.net/ (goto Test My Internet+ -> combined)
Η adsl2+ είναι συνολικά γρηγορότερη στο dl σε μένα  :Smile: , σε μερικά από τα sites 2-3x γρηγορότερη.

----------


## dimos222

Καλημερα σε όλους ,
Παρατήρησα ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα σ μένα χθες. 
Είμαι με 24αρα ADSL OTE και οταν κατεβάζω με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που είναι εκεί στα 2.1MB/s ~2.2 απο το steam μου κανει αποσυνδέσεις απο το Ίντερνετ με αποτέλεσμα να κόβεται για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κ να αλλάζει την ip. Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω κ απο το uploaded.net με ενα premium account που εχω και κάνει τα ίδια όταν έφτανε στα 2.1 και έμενε εκεί μετά απο λίγο γινόταν reconnect το Ίντερνετ. 
Είπα να δοκιμάσω να κατεβάσω και ενα μεγάλο αρχείο απο το ftp του ΟΤΕ εκεί όμως και δεν αποσυνδέθηκε ποτέ πήγαινε σταθερά 2.1, έκανα και διάφορα τεςτ στο speedtest.net ούτε εκεί έδειχνε να έχει θέμα ήταν καρφωμένο στα 17Mbps. 
Να πω επίσης πως η DSL γραμμή δεν δείχνει να επηρεάζεται όπως για παράδειγμα  να πέφτει ή να ανεβαίνουν λάθη. 
Δεν έχω τώρα και το παλιό μου ρουτερ να δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται και εκει αλλά μέχρι να το αντικαταστήσω παρόμοιο θέμα δεν είχα κατέβαζε απροβλημάτιστα με 2,1~ 2,3 . 
Μια λύση που βρήκα είναι να βάλω κόφτη στη ταχύτητα απο τα Qos στα 2.0 MB/s και δείχνει πως δουλεύει αλλα το ερώτημα ειναι γιατί το κάνει αυτο .


Αυτό εδω είναι το Log οταν συμβαίνει η αποσύνδεση στο ιντερνετ 


```
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: No response to 10 echo-requests
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: Connect time 9.3 minutes.
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: Sent 10653060 bytes, received 502713798 bytes.
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: LCP down.
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: Connection terminated.
2015-09-13 11:35:31 syslog: LCP down.
2015-09-13 11:35:32 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 logistic interface down.
2015-09-13 11:35:35 syslog: LCP is allowed to come up.
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: PPP session is 2513
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: Connected to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx via interface nas0
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: Using interface ppp0
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: Connect: ppp0 <--> nas0
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: PAP authentication succeeded
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: peer from calling number XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX authorized
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: local  IP address 85.74.XXX.XXX
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: remote IP address 80.107.XXX.XXX
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: primary   DNS address 212.205.212.205
2015-09-13 11:35:36 syslog: secondary DNS address 195.170.0.1
2015-09-13 11:35:36 WAN Connection: Fail to connect with some issues.
2015-09-13 11:35:36 stop_nat_rules: apply the redirect_rules!
2015-09-13 11:35:36 dnsmasq[13372]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM
2015-09-13 11:35:36 kernel: Link State: PVC_0 logistic interface up.
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: started, version 2.52 cachesize 150
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt no-RTC no-DBus no-I18N no-DHCP no-TFTP
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: reading /etc/resolv.conf
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: ignoring nameserver 127.0.0.1 - local interface
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: using nameserver 195.170.0.1#53
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: using nameserver 212.205.212.205#53
2015-09-13 11:35:37 dnsmasq[27084]: read /etc/hosts - 4 addresses
2015-09-13 11:35:38 kernel: ddns_execute(), DDNS is not enable, so remove /etc/ddns.conf.
2015-09-13 11:35:40 WAN Connection: WAN was restored.
2015-09-13 11:35:40 start_nat_rules: apply the nat_rules(/tmp/nat_rules)!
```


----

Δοκίμασα τώρα και κάτι άλλο να ανεβάσω το snr της γραμμής ώστε να βάλω ένα περιορισμό στη ταχύτητα έτσι για να κατεβάζει με 1,8MB/s και γύρισα ξανα στο OFF το QoS κάνει πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα όταν τερματίζει την γραμμή στο κατέβασμα κανει αποσύνδεση  οπότε η αρχική μου διαπίστωση πως όταν κατέβαζε πάνω από 2,1MB/s δεν ισχύει κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει γιατί όταν ενεργοποιώ κ ρυθμίζω τα QoS είναι σα να λύνεται το πρόβλημα

----------


## babis3g

στο πρωτο αργει πολυ και δεν εκανε μετρηση

στο δευτερο το ιδιο

στο τριτο κανει speedtest αλλα δεν εχει να ανεβασουμε την μετρηση

τεταρτο εδω

πεμπτο κανει δεν εχει να ανεβασουμε την μετρηση

εκτο τον ιδιο δεν βρηκα κατι τα να ανεβαζει

παραθετω και 2 δικα μου



επισης ενα πολυ καλο που το δεχονταν η Virgin Media & TalkTalk οταν δοκιμαζαμε τα μοντεμ τους αυτο
http://netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημερα σε όλους ,
> Παρατήρησα ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα σ μένα χθες. 
> Είμαι με 24αρα ADSL OTE και οταν κατεβάζω με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που είναι εκεί στα 2.1MB/s ~2.2 απο το steam μου κανει αποσυνδέσεις απο το Ίντερνετ με αποτέλεσμα να κόβεται για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κ να αλλάζει την ip. Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω κ απο το uploaded.net με ενα premium account που εχω και κάνει τα ίδια όταν έφτανε στα 2.1 και έμενε εκεί μετά απο λίγο γινόταν reconnect το Ίντερνετ. 
> Είπα να δοκιμάσω να κατεβάσω και ενα μεγάλο αρχείο απο το ftp του ΟΤΕ εκεί όμως και δεν αποσυνδέθηκε ποτέ πήγαινε σταθερά 2.1, έκανα και διάφορα τεςτ στο speedtest.net ούτε εκεί έδειχνε να έχει θέμα ήταν καρφωμένο στα 17Mbps. 
> Να πω επίσης πως η DSL γραμμή δεν δείχνει να επηρεάζεται όπως για παράδειγμα  να πέφτει ή να ανεβαίνουν λάθη. 
> Δεν έχω τώρα και το παλιό μου ρουτερ να δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται και εκει αλλά μέχρι να το αντικαταστήσω παρόμοιο θέμα δεν είχα κατέβαζε απροβλημάτιστα με 2,1~ 2,3 . 
> Μια λύση που βρήκα είναι να βάλω κόφτη στη ταχύτητα απο τα Qos στα 2.0 MB/s και δείχνει πως δουλεύει αλλα το ερώτημα ειναι γιατί το κάνει αυτο .
> 
> 
> ...


Ριχνει το PPP μονο & οχι ολο το adsl, στειλε feedback
αν θελεις δοκιμαζεις στο wan > internet connection> additional pppd options (κατω χαμηλα)
_debug kdebug 7 lcp-echo-interval 10_
το 10 μπορει να αλλαχτει απο 3-20 ... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν βοηθησει ... μου το κανει και εμενα (αλλα και σε αλλους που βλεπω εξωτερικο) καποιες φορες και μεχρι τωρα δεν βρηκαν τι φταιει

----------


## melodystyle2003

babis3g ευχαριστώ,  στο hyperiontest.gr δοκίμασε έως ότου τρέξει. Μερικές φορές κολλάει στην αρχή βήμα 1, οπότε κάνε ανανέωση τη σελίδα και ξαναπροσπάθησε. Αλλά παρέχει χάρτη πραγματικών ταχυτήτων ανά περιοχή και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## babis3g

> babis3g ευχαριστώ,  στο hyperiontest.gr δοκίμασε έως ότου τρέξει. Μερικές φορές κολλάει στην αρχή βήμα 1, οπότε κάνε ανανέωση τη σελίδα και ξαναπροσπάθησε. Αλλά παρέχει χάρτη πραγματικών ταχυτήτων ανά περιοχή και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.


ευχαριστω ... θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα ξανα, μου πηγε 2 φορες αλλα δεν τα εκνα copy

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια λύση που βρήκα είναι να βάλω κόφτη στη ταχύτητα απο τα Qos στα 2.0 MB/s και δείχνει πως δουλεύει αλλα το ερώτημα ειναι γιατί το κάνει αυτο .


εννοεις βαζεις εδω πιο λιγο value??? ευχαριστω

----------


## dimos222

Ναι babis3g, βέβαια δε γραφώ 1024 – 13000 πχ αλλά 1 – 13 γιατί είναι σε Mb/s δηλαδή η συντομογραφία του Mbps εκτός κ αν το καταλαβαίνει κ έτσι πάω πάσο, αφού το κάνω ετσι  δε μου παρουσιάζει ξανα το πρόβλημα απλά χάνω λίγο από την ταχύτητα που μπορεί να κλειδώσει η γραμμή. Τώρα αν προσπαθήσω να παίξω με το snr για να κατεβάσω τα Mbps από εκεί δε πιάνει γιατί στην αρχή νόμιζα πως ήταν θέμα συγκεκριμένης ταχύτητας που μου έκανε τα reconnect αλλά ακόμα και έτσι αν δε φτιάξω το Qos έχει θέμα .

Πέρασα την εντολή αλλά κ πάλι συνεχίζει να αποσυνδέεται όταν κατεβάζω

----------


## babis3g

στελε feedback να το αναφερεις ... θα ενημερωσω και εγω να το κοιταξουν και να βρουν to feedback σου αλε τιτλο no response to 10 echo request/qos

----------


## melodystyle2003

Έτσι έχω ρυθμίσει το traffic manager, για να ορίζω προτεραιότητα σε συστήματα και δίχως κολλήματα όταν χρησιμοποιείται όλο το BW του δικτύου. Ο λόγος που το ξεκίνησα ήταν διότι όταν κάτι χρησιμοποιούσε όλο το BW δε μπορούσες να ανοίξεις άλλη σελίδα πέταγε DNS_response_error.
MB/s εννοώ Mbps, δε το έγραψα σωστά.

----------


## babis3g

καταλαβα δηλαδη  αν εχω ταχυτητα 13000mbps αν βαλω 12Μb/s (και οχι 13Mb/s) θα ειναι οκ

μαλλον δεν το καταλαβαινει καλα το 13000 αφου θελει ΜΒ

----------


## melodystyle2003

Πιστεύω πως με σωστή ρύθμιση του traffic manager λύνεται το πρόβλημα χωρίς να μειώσεις τη ταχύτητα, έχω ανεβάσει πιο πάνω το πως.
ports 1:65535 πρακτικά σημαίνει για όλες τις υπηρεσίες παρεμπιπτόντως.

----------


## dimos222

@melodystyle2003
θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω όπως κ εσυ γιατι τα εχω κάνει λιγο χύμα μονο κ μονο για να καταλάβω γιατι γίνετε αυτο το disconnect αμα μπορεις πάντως δοκίμασε να κάνεις OFF το Qos και να κατεβάσεις κατι απο server αν έχεις steam ακόμα καλύτερα γιατι πιάνει εύκολα μέγιστη σταθερή ταχύτητα να δεις αν θα σου παρουσιάσει και εσένα αποσυνδέσεις απο το ιντερνετ 


@
Ναι babis3g θα βαλεις 12 εγώ έτσι το έχω κάνει απλά να σου πω
άλλο ΜΒyte άλλο Μbps αν το βάλεις 13000mps είναι σα να λες πως εχει ταχύτητα 1625ΜΒyte/s ενω κανονικά ειναι 13Μbps δηλαδή κατεβάζεις με 1,6MByte/s

----------


## melodystyle2003

@dimos222 εμένα δε μου έκανε αποσυνδέσεις, μου πέταγε DNS_error_response και κόλλαγε το internet έως ότου ολοκληρώσει το κατέβασμα η διεργασία που χρησιμοποιούσε όλο το BW, π.χ. windows update. Για αυτό και το ρύθμισα έτσι και δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αν το δοκιμάσεις πες μας το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## babis3g

> @melodystyle2003
> θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω όπως κ εσυ γιατι τα εχω κάνει λιγο χύμα μονο κ μονο για να καταλάβω γιατι γίνετε αυτο το disconnect αμα μπορεις πάντως δοκίμασε να κάνεις OFF το Qos και να κατεβάσεις κατι απο server αν έχεις steam ακόμα καλύτερα γιατι πιάνει εύκολα μέγιστη σταθερή ταχύτητα να δεις αν θα σου παρουσιάσει και εσένα αποσυνδέσεις απο το ιντερνετ
> 
> @
> Ναι babis3g θα βαλεις 12 εγώ έτσι το έχω κάνει απλά να σου πω
> άλλο ΜΒyte άλλο Μbps αν το βάλεις 13000mps είναι σα να λες πως εχει ταχύτητα 1625ΜΒyte/s ενω κανονικά ειναι 13Μbps δηλαδή κατεβάζεις με 1,6MByte/s


ok ευχαριστω, αφου εισαι σιγουρος (αλλα ασε το οπως το εχεις ανακαλυψει να δεις αν κανει το ιδιο μετα απο 1-2 μερες) και στειελε feedback να τα αναφερεις (με τον τιτλο που ειπα πισω να τους το πως να βρουν ευκολα το δικο σου feedback γιατι εχουν πολλα)

----------


## dimos222

Όχι εμένα με αφήνει όταν κατεβάζω κάτι και με κλειστό το QoS να ανοίξω κάποια άλλη σελίδα δε μου πέταγε DNS_error_response απλά κάποια στιγμή θα έχανα το ιντερνετ γιατί θα γινόταν disconnect. 
Το ακόμα πιο περίεργο είναι πως όταν δοκιμάζω από τη σελίδα εδώ speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr να κατεβάσω κάτι δεν συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει και με τo είδος των data που κατεβαίνουν η επειδή ειναι Ελλάδα ο σερβερ ...
Τους έστειλα τώρα feedback με κουτσουρεμένα αγγλικά ελπίζω να βγάλουμε άκρη  :Razz: 

το ξανά στέλνω γιατί δεν έβαλα τον τιτλο

----------


## cca

Γιι αυτό το θέμα έχω βάλει 


```
Additional pppd options:   lcp-echo-interval 30 lcp-echo-failure 4 lcp-echo-adaptive
```

Χρησιμοποιώ επίσης QoS αλλά πειραγμένο με δικά μου scripts στο RT-AC56U.

----------


## babis3g

και το additional pppd options εχει βοηθησει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις (εχω βαλει και εγω πισω ενα κωδικο) αλλα καποιο bug/θεματακι πρεπει να παιζεται στο qos γιατι εχουν αναφερθει κατι περιεργα

----------


## dimos222

@melodystyle2003



> Πιστεύω πως με σωστή ρύθμιση του traffic manager λύνεται το πρόβλημα χωρίς να μειώσεις τη ταχύτητα, έχω ανεβάσει πιο πάνω το πως.
> ports 1:65535 πρακτικά σημαίνει για όλες τις υπηρεσίες παρεμπιπτόντως.


To δοκίμασα τώρα, ναι δείχνει να είναι οκ κ παίρνω το μέγιστο απο τη γραμμή βεβαία μου προέκυψαν άλλα θέματα τώρα όταν κατεβάζω απο πλατφόρμες steam, origin χρησιμοποιούν ολο το BW και ανοίγουν με ζόρι κάποιες σελίδες ενώ αντίθετα αν κατεβάσω απο http server μοιράζει κάπως την ταχύτητα, έπαιξα και λίγο  με διάφορα priority δεν έβγαλα άκρη.
Γενικό συμπέρασμα αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιο θέμα με μένα πρέπει να παίξει με τα QoS

----------


## melodystyle2003

> @melodystyle2003
> 
> 
> To δοκίμασα τώρα, ναι δείχνει να είναι οκ κ παίρνω το μέγιστο απο τη γραμμή βεβαία μου προέκυψαν άλλα θέματα τώρα όταν κατεβάζω απο πλατφόρμες steam, origin χρησιμοποιούν ολο το BW και ανοίγουν με ζόρι κάποιες σελίδες ενώ αντίθετα αν κατεβάσω απο http server μοιράζει κάπως την ταχύτητα, έπαιξα και λίγο  με διάφορα priority δεν έβγαλα άκρη.
> Γενικό συμπέρασμα αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιο θέμα με μένα πρέπει να παίξει με τα QoS


Πρέπει να θέσεις λοιπόν ξεχωριστές προτεραιότητες για τη κάθε εφαρμογή που σου προκαλεί πρόβλημα, από πάνω προς τα κάτω πάει η προτεραιότητα δηλ αν στη θέση 1 δίνεις στην MAC πρόσβαση σε όλες τις πόρτες 1:65535 τότε αν στη 2η θέση δίνεις στην ίδια MAC, πόρτες 27014:27050 (που είναι οι πόρτες του steam dl) χαμηλότερη προτεραιότητα, πρακτικά δε θα μετρήσει.

----------


## dimos222

Α μάλιστα τα έβαζα όπως να 'ναι εγω, Ευχαριστώ

----------


## melodystyle2003

Να 'σαι καλά dimos222.
Ένα άλλο bug είναι στην εμφάνιση του path mode. Δείχνει fastpath είτε είναι είτε όχι. fw1.1.0.3.

Απάντηση άμεση από την Asus για το bug, το beta FW που διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αυτό.
Δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω διότι είμαι πλέον σε fastpath.

----------


## babis3g

> babis3g ευχαριστώ,  στο hyperiontest.gr δοκίμασε έως ότου τρέξει. Μερικές φορές κολλάει στην αρχή βήμα 1, οπότε κάνε ανανέωση τη σελίδα και ξαναπροσπάθησε. Αλλά παρέχει χάρτη πραγματικών ταχυτήτων ανά περιοχή και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.





> Απάντηση άμεση από την Asus για το bug, το beta FW που διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αυτό.
> Δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω διότι είμαι πλέον σε fastpath.


Γρηγορα πιστολια δηλαδη  :One thumb up: 

επισης πετυχε το τεστ, 2 φορες το εκανα




> ** Έναρξη μέτρησης **
> web100srv: 'ndt.iupui.mlab3.ath02.measurement-lab.org' [ndt.iupui.mlab3.ath02.measurement-lab.org/83.212.5.164]
> Σύνδεση στο: ndt.iupui.mlab3.ath02.measurement-lab.org--  Χρησιμοποίηση διεύθυνσης IPv4
> Έλεγχος για ενδιάμεσους κόμβους  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Ολοκληρώθηκε.
> Έλεγχος για firewalls . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Ολοκληρώθηκε.
> Δοκιμή προς τα έξω για 10 δευτερόλεπτα (πελάτης προς εξυπηρετητή) . . . . . 867.0kb/s
> Δοκιμή προς τα μέσα για 10 δευτερόλεπτα (εξυπηρετητής προς πελάτη) . . . . . . 10.43Mb/s
> Αποστολή μεταπληροφορίας . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Ολοκληρώθηκε.
> Το δικό σας PC είναι συνδεδεμένο σε Cable/DSL modem





> WEB100 Μεταβλητές του πυρήνα:
> Ο πελάτης: xxxxxxxxx
> CurMSS: 1422
> X_Rcvbuf: 87380
> X_Sndbuf: 189400
> AckPktsIn: 4580
> AckPktsOut: 0
> BytesRetrans: 0
> CongAvoid: 0
> ...

----------


## melodystyle2003

Είναι λίγο αυστηρό σαν test αλλά βλέπεις πολύ πληροφορία καθώς εμπλουτίζεις το χάρτη πραγματικής  ευρυζωνικής ταχύτητας της Ελλάδας.

----------


## dimos222

θα το περάσω και εγώ το beta FW αν και είμαι με fastpath οπότε δε μπορώ επιβεβαιώσω το Bug. παρεμπιπτόντως σήμερα έβαλα το παλιό μου ρουτερ (Belkin) στη κυριολεξία το ρήμαξα στο Downloading  για να δω μήπως και έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ  δεν έκανε ούτε κιχ μετα γύρισα στο ASUS και με τη πρώτη προσπάθεια έγινε  disconnect το ιντερνετ


-----
Την πέρασα δεν έχω κάνει δοκιμές ακόμα απλα παρατηρώ προσθήκη Bandwidth Limiter στο Traffic Manager και στο DSL Log με τα στατιστικά τα εμφανίζει πλέον σε ξεχωριστες στήλες το Downstream -Upstream είναι πιο ωραίο νομίζω έτσι

----
@babis3g
Μήπως γνωρίζεις η κάποιος άλλος με τι έχει να κάνει αυτό το μήνυμα  ?
kernel: qdma_bmgr.c [403]: There is no data available in IRQ queue. irq value:ffffffff, irq ptr:a6c2a288 TIMEs:2
Το βλέπω συχνά να εμφανίζεται στο Log από χθες νομίζω απ όταν έδωσα την εντολή debug kdebug 7 lcp-echo-interval 10

----------


## babis3g

Ναι βλεπω μικρο αλλαγες, εχαριστω δεν την ειχα



- - - Updated - - -

οχι δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα μαλλον αναφερεται σε κατι παρομοιο για το IRQ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interr...rchitecture%29
Ισως κατι να γινεται με την εντολη, οταν την ειχα περασει (ιδια εντολη) σε πολυ παλιο λογισμικο δεν ειχα τετοιο μηνυμα

εχεις κανει reset μετα το περασμα λογισμικου?
στειλε feedback να το αναφερεις

----------


## dimos222

Στο συγκεκριμένο οχι δεν έκανα, οκ τους το στέλνω feedback

----------


## melodystyle2003

Μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε μερικά screenshots από τον bandwidth manager που έχει το fw αυτό;

----------


## babis3g

Ειναι απλο
στο traditional βαζουμε μερικα policies (οπως το ξερουμε)
στο καινουριο μπαινει μονο κοφτης στην ταχυτητα του καθε χρηστη (ισως πιο πρακτικο για τους απλους χρηστες που δεν τους ενδιαφερουν τα πολυπλοκα συστηματα)


- - - Updated - - -

Βλεπω το καινουριο λογισμικο, οχι μονο δεν ριχνει πλεον το σνρ (με broadcom κεντρο) αλλα το ανεβαζει κιολας (πηγε στο 9.5) αναλογα με τον θορυβο που βρισκει στην γραμμη (που ειναι πολυ καλο
& επισης εχουν βαλει και 8a / 12a vdsl profil ... δηλαδη επερνε αυτοματα αυτο που εχει ορισει ο παροχος, απλα τωρα φανταζομαι θα αναγκασει να κλειδωσει με συγκεκριμενο (?)

----------


## melodystyle2003

Δείχνει καλό, έβαλαν και στατιστικά του trellis.
Έφτιαξαν το IPV6, δοκιμάσατε;
Θα δοκιμάσω το fw αύριο κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## babis3g

ipv6 not yet  :Sad:

----------


## africa_twin

> Ειναι απλο
> στο traditional βαζουμε μερικα policies (οπως το ξερουμε)
> στο καινουριο μπαινει μονο κοφτης στην ταχυτητα του καθε χρηστη (ισως πιο πρακτικο για τους απλους χρηστες που δεν τους ενδιαφερουν τα πολυπλοκα συστηματα)
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βλεπω το καινουριο λογισμικο, οχι μονο δεν ριχνει πλεον το σνρ (με broadcom κεντρο) αλλα το ανεβαζει κιολας (πηγε στο 9.5) αναλογα με τον θορυβο που βρισκει στην γραμμη (που ειναι πολυ καλο
> & επισης εχουν βαλει και 8a / 12a vdsl profil ... δηλαδη επερνε αυτοματα αυτο που εχει ορισει ο παροχος, απλα τωρα φανταζομαι θα αναγκασει να κλειδωσει με συγκεκριμενο (?)


Για ποιο firmware μιλάμε;  :Thinking:

----------


## babis3g

για την 1.1.0.3_xxxxxxxc απο εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...27#post5776427

----------


## cca

Από σήμερα κι εγώ με VDSL2:

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια, υποσχομενο φαινεται, μαλλον θα πειραξες και το σνρ για παραπανω ταχυτητα?
απο πινκ τι λεει οπως με αδσλ?

----------


## cca

Το SNR πειραγμένο βεβαίως, το Stability Adjustment (VDSL) είναι στο 5. Από ping, από 20ms στον bbras έχω τώρα 28-30ms. Με παίδεψε λίγο να το ρυθμίσω ως Bridge, δεν έχει τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις όπως το ADSL, τελικά το έβαλα ως bridge για IPTV στο LAN1 και το RT-AC56U από πίσω συνδέθηκε επιτέλους.

----------


## babis3g

ναι εχω δει (απο αλλους χρηστες) αρκετα μοντεμς με vdsl δεν εχουν καθαρη γεφυρα ... οκ μακαρι να κρατησει καλα στην γραμμη με τερμα γκαζι  :One thumb up:

----------


## cca

Για τέρμα γκάζι στην αναμονή ακόμα με ταχύτητες ADSL2+, πρέπει να με αλλάξουν profile προφανώς από τα κεντρικά.

----------


## babis3g

ναι σωστα  :Smile:  ... αλλα εννοω το τερμα γκαζι το σνρ που ειναι στο 5 (δηλαδη οσο παει απο το μοντεμ)

----------


## cca

Αυτό ποιο πολύ το χειμώνα θα το δούμε αν και γενικά η γραμμή μου με ADSL2+ ήταν πολύ σταθερή.

----------


## melodystyle2003

Γιατί το current profile είναι 8b; Μεγειά η γραμμή! Πολύ καλή ταχύτητα (συγχρονισμού) πιάνεις για 18.6 db (1,3κμ απόσταση). Δοκίμασες με το Rx AGC GAIN Adjustment (VDSL) σε High Performance μήπως;
Με fastpath θα είσαι στα ίδια επίπεδα ping που ήσουν με adsl.

----------


## babis3g

> Αυτό ποιο πολύ το χειμώνα θα το δούμε αν και γενικά η γραμμή μου με ADSL2+ ήταν πολύ σταθερή.


ναι συμφωνω 100% ... με τις βροχες θα διξει ... ισως και σε μερικες μερες αν δεν ειναι σταθερο λολ  :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

πηρε απο crazysundays ενα γειτονας μου το N17  και μου εχει δωσει κωδικους να του το πειραζω!! εχει vdsl50. του περασα το τελευταιο beta DSL-N17U_1.1.0.3_20150914_124dd84c.trx αλλα δεν εμφανιζει τα προφιλ ουτε χωριζει τα στατιστικα τις γραμμης. μηπως θελει reset?

----------


## babis3g

> πηρε απο crazysundays ενα γειτονας μου το N17  και μου εχει δωσει κωδικους να του το πειραζω!! εχει vdsl50. του περασα το τελευταιο beta DSL-N17U_1.1.0.3_20150914_124dd84c.trx αλλα δεν εμφανιζει τα προφιλ ουτε χωριζει τα στατιστικα τις γραμμης. μηπως θελει reset?


μπορει ναι ... δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει τετοιο θεμα

----------


## dimos222

'Εχει δοκιμάσει κάνεις να σετάρει την STB θύρα για  να δουλέψει το IPTV του ΟΤΕ ?
Αν κ βλέπω στο μενού δεν δίνει ρυθμίσεις IGMP snooping όπως δίνουν αντίστοιχα στα router της ASUS

----------


## babis3g

> 'Εχει δοκιμάσει κάνεις να σετάρει την STB θύρα για  να δουλέψει το IPTV του ΟΤΕ ?
> Αν κ βλέπω στο μενού δεν δίνει ρυθμίσεις IGMP snooping όπως δίνουν αντίστοιχα στα router της ASUS


igmp snooping εχει στο wifi professional αλλα ξερω μαλλον δεν θα κανει για iptv ... σιγουρα θα στειελεις feeback πανω σε αυτο να μας πεις πρωτος αν δουλευει, γιατι δεν εχω δει καποιον στο εδω τοπικ να το εχει με iptv  :Smile:

----------


## dimos222

Δεν έχω iptv να το δοκιμάσω  :Sad:  απλά το σκεφτόμουν και ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος πως θα δούλευε αν είναι θα περιμένω τον υβριδικό δέκτη του OTE ούτω σώστε αν δε δουλεύει να μπορώ να εχω το δορυφορικό   .
Επίσης παρατήρησα πως στο QIS wizard στη beta FW έχουν προσθέσει αυτόματη ρύθμιση για τουρκια και Ρωσία για το IPTV γι αυτό μπήκα κ σε σκέψεις

----------


## cca

Κι μια δοκιμή ταχύτητας αφού βγάλανε τον κόφτη πλέον:

----------


## babis3g

πιστευω οτι αν δεν παιζει με οτε θα βοηθησει το support να προστεθει οτι χρειαζεται ... αλλα να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου
ισως ειναι καλυτερα μεσω δορυφορου γιατι μεσω adsl μπορει να σου αλλαξουν προφιλ και να χασεις πινκ, να εχεις κολληματα κλπ
αλλα και παλι αν θυμαμαι ειπες εισαι διπλα στο κεντρο οποτε θα εισαι παλι οκ

Τωρα για την βετα εχω χασει το λογαριασμο. χτες μου εδωσαν αλλη για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα 1-2 μερες και η τελευταια δεν εχει το χωρισμενο το dsl stats μενου οποτε δεν ξερω τι θα προσθεσουν / αφαιρεσουν και που θα καταληξουν λολ

----------


## africa_twin

> Τωρα για την βετα εχω χασει το λογαριασμο. χτες μου εδωσαν αλλη για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα 1-2 μερες και η τελευταια δεν εχει το χωρισμενο το dsl stats μενου οποτε δεν ξερω τι θα προσθεσουν / αφαιρεσουν και που θα καταληξουν λολ


 Οπότε λογικά την επόμενη βδομάδα θα κυκλοφορήσει και επίσημο update από την Asus;

----------


## babis3g

> Οπότε λογικά την επόμενη βδομάδα θα κυκλοφορήσει και επίσημο update από την Asus;


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι απο οτι φαινεται εχουν παρει στα σοβαρα το θεμα με το πεσιμο σνρ και μου εχουν δωσει απο προχτες αλλες 2 βετας (με αλλαγη στον αγλορυθμο και delays) και κανω συνεχεια debugging ... 
δεν ξερω ποτε θα καταληξουν σε συμπερασμα για να δωσουν επισημο λογισμικο, μπορει να αργησει

αλλα η βετα που εβαλαν τα παιδια πιο πισω παει πολυ καλα τουλαχιστον με οτε που ειμαι ... 

πχ  :Smile: 


MGCNTREADOK, far_end crc = 17
ADSL Uptime: 0 day  3:51:33
crc error[0]=131
fec cr cnt[0]=0
fec uc cnt[0]=0
bearer 0 hec error=267
err second  =129
fec second  =0
far crc err[0]=17
far fec err[0]=0
far hec err[0]=0
VCXO=10495167
US SNRM = 10.3
##TASK:ADSL2_Setdiag_Before_LogShowTimeErrPwr done [0 symbols]
olr triggerred 78526 20637 79904 62394 381

STSNRM
X 0.00   8.33   8.33   8.18   8.25   8.43   8.43   8.53 %  32~ 39
  8.27   8.53   8.02   8.20   8.71   8.46   8.20   8.71 %  40~ 47
  8.46   8.09   8.20   8.35   8.09   8.20   8.35   8.71 %  48~ 55
  8.35   8.46   8.46   8.02   8.86   8.09   7.97   8.09 %  56~ 63
  8.61   8.35   8.46   8.94   8.09   8.61   8.35 X42.80 %  64~ 71
  8.35   8.20   8.46   8.09   8.61   8.35   8.71  11.28 %  72~ 79
 10.28   8.71   8.94   8.61   8.09   8.35   8.09   8.35 %  80~ 87
  8.61   8.35   8.46   8.71   8.86   8.09   9.52   8.71 %  88~ 95
  8.46   8.71   8.71   8.94   8.46   8.20   8.20   8.20 %  96~103
  8.20   8.09   8.46   8.02   8.46   8.71   7.94   8.46 % 104~111
  8.27   8.71   8.20   8.78   8.53   8.71   8.20   8.20 % 112~119
  8.46   7.94  10.68   8.02   8.53   8.53   8.78   8.20 % 120~127
  8.53   8.53   8.71   8.71   7.94   8.27   7.94   8.53 % 128~135
  8.20   8.46   8.53   8.78   8.20   8.20   8.46   8.20 % 136~143
  8.02   8.27   8.27   8.02   8.53   8.92   8.78   8.27 % 144~151
  8.78   8.27   8.27   8.53   8.27   8.53   7.76   8.53 % 152~159
  8.02   8.78   8.02   8.43   8.02   8.78   7.76   8.53 % 160~167
  8.02   7.51   8.53   8.92   8.53   8.78   8.43   8.92 % 168~175
  8.27   8.27   8.27   8.68  10.74   8.27   8.92   8.02 % 176~183
  8.53   8.43   8.53  10.50   8.27   8.02   8.78   8.53 % 184~191
  7.76   8.27   9.03   8.53   8.18   8.27   7.76   8.53 % 192~199
  8.53   8.27   8.18   8.18   8.53   8.27   8.27   8.68 % 200~207
  8.78   8.02   8.27   8.02   8.78   8.27   8.78   8.43 % 208~215
  8.78   8.53   8.53   8.27   9.03   8.43   8.27   8.27 % 216~223
  8.53   8.02   8.53   8.02   8.43   8.99   8.02   8.92 % 224~231
  8.99   8.25   8.43   8.43   8.18   8.74   8.74   8.25 % 232~239
  8.50   8.43   7.91   8.43   8.68   8.68   8.74   7.91 % 240~247
  8.99   8.00   8.00   8.43   8.74   8.25   8.43   8.43 % 248~255
  8.74   8.43   8.25   7.91   8.18   8.43   8.68   8.18 % 256~263
  8.74   8.43   8.68   8.43   8.43   8.68   8.43   8.50 % 264~271
  8.58   8.07   8.25   8.74   8.50   8.43   8.50   8.25 % 272~279
  8.67   8.25   8.74   8.00   8.50   8.50   8.25   8.74 % 280~287
  8.50   8.50   8.25   8.25   8.50   8.25   8.50   8.00 % 288~295
  8.50   8.50   8.74   8.83   8.25   8.25   8.83   8.50 % 296~303
  8.33   8.25   8.58   8.50   8.33   8.58   8.58   8.33 % 304~311
  8.33   8.33   8.17   8.07   7.73   8.33   8.33   8.25 % 312~319
  8.33   8.33   8.33   8.83   8.58   8.33   8.33   8.33 % 320~327
  8.07   8.58   8.67   8.58   8.33   8.07   8.67   8.07 % 328~335
  8.43   8.67   8.33   8.17   8.17   8.43   8.43   8.07 % 336~343
  8.17   8.33   8.43   8.33   8.33   8.67   8.91   8.17 % 344~351
  8.67   8.43   8.74   8.50   8.50   8.43   8.26   8.01 % 352~359
  8.50   8.50   8.26   8.43   8.50   8.74   8.73   8.49 % 360~367
  8.73   8.26   8.49   8.25   8.49   8.26   8.26   8.51 % 368~375
  8.26   8.26   8.51   8.25   7.73   5.76 X 0.00   5.76 % 376~383
  7.48   8.01   8.26   8.51   8.99   8.26   8.25   7.73 % 384~391
  8.26   8.51   8.25   8.25   8.26   7.99   8.01   8.25 % 392~399
  8.49   8.26   8.26   8.00   8.51   8.26   7.99   8.01 % 400~407
  8.26   8.74   8.74   8.01   8.74   8.50   8.50   8.50 % 408~415
  8.50   8.50   8.73   8.26   9.00   8.26   8.26   8.77 % 416~423
  8.51   8.50   8.01   8.51   8.26   8.51   8.26   8.50 % 424~431
  8.50   8.00   8.00   8.74   8.26   8.50   8.50   8.50 % 432~439
  8.26   8.50   8.74   8.50   8.00   8.26 X 7.67 X 6.67 % 440~447
  8.25   8.73   8.25   8.25   8.49 X 7.92 X 6.67 X 7.43 % 448~455
X 7.67 X 7.43 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 456~463
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 464~471
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 472~479
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 480~487
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 488~495
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 496~503
X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 X 0.00 % 504~511
task_ready CHENG
##TASK:Adsl2LogShowTimeErrPwr done [1 symbols]
olr_snrm=4403
Square(sum_constraint(212992), sum_original(212988), diff_low(-4164))
gainsq_sum_pool(898, -4164, 3270)
gainsq_sum_pool= 898
Before
 3  626  381    6.06
10  383   79   11.57
 3  418  383    6.06
 8  373  180   11.04
 4  558  384    7.77
 9  373  122   10.97
10  456  169    7.80
 8  383  187   10.79
 4  644  380    8.02
10  373   80   10.58
 4  558  391    8.02
10  383   94    9.81
 8  626  316    8.03
 2  362  420    9.29
10  512  158    8.05
 8  383  229    9.28
10  456  166    8.05
 8  383  232    9.28
10  558  192    8.05
 9  373  149    9.21
10  542  198    8.05
 9  395  171    9.21
 9  542  242    8.21
 9  395  175    9.21
 9  526  247    8.21
 8  443  248    9.28
 9  512  259    8.21
11  418   67    9.24
11  526  110    8.24
11  456   82    9.24
11  608  121    8.24
11  483   99    9.24
11  644  132    8.24
 9  418  182    9.21
11  626  134    8.24
13  663   62    8.26
 4  591  397    8.28
10  608  194    9.32
10  608  220    9.32
 1  456  388    9.28
BS
After
13  682   62    8.78
12  558   67    8.78
11  395   79    8.78
11  430   80    8.78
12  608   82    8.78
11  483   94    8.78
12  644   99    8.78
10  383  110    8.78
10  443  121    8.78
10  395  122    8.78
10  469  132    8.78
11  663  134    8.78
10  483  149    8.78
 9  395  158    8.78
 9  383  166    8.78
 9  383  169    8.78
10  512  171    8.78
10  512  175    8.78
 9  395  180    8.78
10  542  182    8.78
 9  418  187    8.78
 9  430  192    8.78
10  574  194    8.78
 9  418  198    8.78
10  574  220    8.78
 9  497  229    8.78
 9  497  232    8.78
 8  418  242    8.78
 8  406  247    8.78
 9  574  248    8.78
 8  395  259    8.78
 7  456  316    8.78
 3  497  380    8.78
 2  542  381    8.78
 2  383  383    8.78
 3  443  384    8.78
 1  430  388    8.78
 3  430  391    8.78
 4  626  397    8.78
 3  497  420    8.78
olr_one_bit=3,2,1,olr_flag=1,0
 * Method 4;SNRM=4300;ROS=150
margin total = 1882408 , tone num = 423
SNRM:Ave= 8.69,Max[ 79]=11.57,Min[381]= 6.06
##TASK:Adsl2TaskPMDSNRPerTone done [1442 symbols]
STsnrm = 86, init_snrm=92, initial_snrmoffset=2, target_snrm_init=90
OLR Last bit tone is 452
TcmTones=412,L=3057,nc_used=416
l_shift(max=3159,min=-1945)

LSNRM
[tone=381] =   6.06 dB, bit =  3  (flag =   1)
[tone=383] =   6.06 dB, bit =  3  (flag =   1)
[tone=384] =   7.77 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   1)
[tone=169] =   7.80 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=380] =   8.02 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   1)
[tone=391] =   8.02 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   1)
[tone=316] =   8.03 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   1)
[tone=158] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=166] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=192] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=198] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=242] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=247] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=259] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=110] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   1)
[tone=121] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   1)
[tone=132] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   1)
[tone=134] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   1)
[tone= 62] =   8.26 dB, bit = 13  (flag =   1)
[tone=397] =   8.28 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   1)
HSNRM
[tone= 79] =  11.57 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=180] =  11.04 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   1)
[tone=122] =  10.97 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=187] =  10.79 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   1)
[tone= 80] =  10.58 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone= 94] =   9.81 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   1)
[tone=194] =   9.32 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   0)
[tone=220] =   9.32 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   0)
[tone=420] =   9.29 dB, bit =  2  (flag =   1)
[tone=229] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   1)
[tone=232] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   1)
[tone=248] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   8)
[tone=388] =   9.28 dB, bit =  1  (flag =   8)
[tone= 67] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   8)
[tone= 82] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   8)
[tone= 99] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   8)
[tone=149] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=171] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=175] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   1)
[tone=182] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   8)
KC:b[381]=2
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[79]=11
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[383]=2
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[180]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[384]=3
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[122]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[169]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[187]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[380]=3
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[80]=11
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[391]=3
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[94]=11
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[316]=7
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[420]=3
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[158]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[229]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[166]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[232]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[192]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[149]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[198]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[171]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[242]=8
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[175]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[247]=8
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[248]=9
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[259]=8
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[67]=12
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[110]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[82]=12
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[121]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[99]=12
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
KC:b[132]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=2)
KC:b[182]=10
lowsnrm_tone_index=511,(bit=11)
MAX- MIN =   5.51 dB
LSNRM
[tone=381] =   6.06 dB, bit =  3  (flag =   2)
[tone=383] =   6.06 dB, bit =  3  (flag =   2)
[tone=384] =   7.77 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   2)
[tone=169] =   7.80 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=380] =   8.02 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   2)
[tone=391] =   8.02 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   2)
[tone=316] =   8.03 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone=158] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=166] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=192] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=198] =   8.05 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=242] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=247] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=259] =   8.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=110] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone=121] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone=132] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone=134] =   8.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   4)
[tone= 62] =   8.26 dB, bit = 13  (flag =   1)
[tone=397] =   8.28 dB, bit =  4  (flag =   1)
HSNRM
[tone= 79] =  11.57 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=180] =  11.04 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone=122] =  10.97 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=187] =  10.79 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone= 80] =  10.58 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone= 94] =   9.81 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   2)
[tone=194] =   9.32 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   0)
[tone=220] =   9.32 dB, bit = 10  (flag =   0)
[tone=420] =   9.29 dB, bit =  2  (flag =   2)
[tone=229] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone=232] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone=248] =   9.28 dB, bit =  8  (flag =   2)
[tone=388] =   9.28 dB, bit =  1  (flag =   1)
[tone= 67] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone= 82] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone= 99] =   9.24 dB, bit = 11  (flag =   2)
[tone=149] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=171] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=175] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
[tone=182] =   9.21 dB, bit =  9  (flag =   2)
bit_changed_num=34
extra_gain_pos[381] = -5(-6, snrm = 5152) gain_pos=65
extra_gain_pos[383] = -3(-6, snrm = 5152) gain_pos=51
extra_gain_pos[384] = -8(-9, snrm = 5518) gain_pos=61
extra_gain_pos[169] = -6(-9, snrm = 5432) gain_pos=54
extra_gain_pos[380] = -9(-10, snrm = 5646) gain_pos=66
extra_gain_pos[391] = -9(-10, snrm = 5646) gain_pos=61
extra_gain_pos[316] = -11(-12, snrm = 5904) gain_pos=65
extra_gain_pos[158] = -9(-10, snrm = 5560) gain_pos=58
extra_gain_pos[166] = -6(-10, snrm = 5560) gain_pos=54
extra_gain_pos[192] = -9(-10, snrm = 5560) gain_pos=61
extra_gain_pos[198] = -9(-10, snrm = 5560) gain_pos=60
extra_gain_pos[242] = -9(-10, snrm = 5587) gain_pos=60
extra_gain_pos[247] = -9(-10, snrm = 5587) gain_pos=59
extra_gain_pos[259] = -9(-10, snrm = 5587) gain_pos=58
extra_gain_pos[110] = -11(-12, snrm = 5857) gain_pos=59
extra_gain_pos[121] = -11(-12, snrm = 5857) gain_pos=64
extra_gain_pos[132] = -11(-12, snrm = 5857) gain_pos=66
extra_gain_pos[194] = -2(-3, snrm = 4776) gain_pos=64
extra_gain_pos[220] = -2(-3, snrm = 4776) gain_pos=64
extra_gain_pos[388] = -2(-3, snrm = 4753) gain_pos=54
OlrTcmTone=412
##TASK:SwOlrExecution done [65 symbols]
tone_changed=40
Total bits=3267    tcm overhead=210
RX_BS!
new_L = 3057
crc error[0]=131
fec cr cnt[0]=0
fec uc cnt[0]=0
bearer 0 hec error=267
err second  =129
fec second  =0
far crc err[0]=17
far fec err[0]=0
far hec err[0]=0
VCXO=10494349
US SNRM = 10.3
====
ds_tone_num=512,ds_tcm=1,ds_pm=0
====
##TASK:Adsl2OvhdOlrMsgGen done [658 symbols]
OLR ACT!!  Rx Bitswap!! symbol_cnt=7 sf_cnt=7(Symbol= 82)
TotGain=109808838
##TASK:Adsl2TaskPMDSATN done [8 symbols]
ATTNDR111=3288(bits/sec)
ATTNDR=13152000(bits/sec)
##TASK:Adsl2AttNetDataRate done [0 symbols]
Near CO=0 ,CPE=113
##TASK:Adsl2NearACTATP done [0 symbols]
Far CO=199 ,CPE=182
##TASK:Adsl2FarACTATP done [0 symbols]
....
και αλλες 600.000.000 περιπου γραμμες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## melodystyle2003

Αυτό θα έλεγα, παίζει καλά η beta και με καλύτερες δυνατότητες συγχρονισμού όπως βλέπω.
Χαίρομαι που το έχουν πάρει σοβαρά και προσπαθούν να προσφέρουν ένα ολοκληρωμένο προϊόν. Λείπει το ipv6 ακόμα βέβαια.
Πήρα το Speedport W 724V Ci στα χέρια μου, ωραίο δείχνει και με καλά χαρακτηριστικά στα χαρτιά. Δε ξέρω στη πράξη τι κάνει.

----------


## babis3g

απο γραμμη θα ειναι βραχος το speedport με οτε

----------


## gacp

Πάντως αν και αρχικά το θέμα snr φάνηκε να είχε λυθεί τελικά δεν λύθηκε.
Τουλάχιστον σε dslam broadcom το snr κάνει τα δικά του ...
Μου έστειλαν και ένα διαγνωστικό (TCConsole) να τρέξει για 24 ώρες αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο αυτή τη στιγμή να το κάνω.
Φοβάμαι ότι είναι θέμα hardware και όχι software... ίδωμεν... (babis3g, δοκιμάζω ένα TD9970 τώρα)

----------


## babis3g

> Πάντως αν και αρχικά το θέμα snr φάνηκε να είχε λυθεί τελικά δεν λύθηκε.
> Τουλάχιστον σε dslam broadcom το snr κάνει τα δικά του ...
> Μου έστειλαν και ένα διαγνωστικό (TCConsole) να τρέξει για 24 ώρες αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο αυτή τη στιγμή να το κάνω.
> Φοβάμαι ότι είναι θέμα hardware και όχι software... ίδωμεν... (babis3g, δοκιμάζω ένα TD9970 τώρα)


εγω το ειχα μια και μιση μερα και εκανε recover το snr ... το απογευμα προς βραδυ πεφτει μερικες ωρες οπως τα πιο πολλα στην γραμμη μου αλλα την επομενη μερα ηταν οκ, ανεβηκε στο 9 ... ισως να εχεις δικιο γιατι δεν το δοκιμασα μετα απο 3,4,5 μερες κλπ γιατι αλλαζω μοντεμ συνεχεια

το 9970 σιγουρα θα ειναι σταθεροτατο με την γραμμη σου, ταιριαζει με το κεντρο οτε, το σκεφτομαι και εγω για το συγκεκριμενο αλλα ηδη εχω εχω ενα 8960 (ιδιο απλα χωρις vdsl) και με τρεναρει καπως μιας και δεν κοβω να ερθει vdsl εδω
εχουμε θεμα στο τπ λινκ τοπικ

----------


## dimos222

εμένα εξακολουθεί να ρίχνει το PPP τουλάχιστον με ενεργοποιημένα τα QoS δεν γίνεται τόσο συχνά και ορισμένες φορές παίρνω το μήνυμα IRQ. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως παίζει να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με τη γραμμή τους έχω στείλει κάποια feedback απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει να δούμε .

----------

